# male cats fighting



## hawkman (May 10, 2009)

Our 2 male cats have just started fighting and hissing. They are 10 months old and had been living together fine, but yesterday just started fighting to the point where one spend the night hiding behind the bath. We are about to get them neutered and I know that will calm them down. The one that is hiding is doing all the missing while the other one seems to start the fights.The only change we have had in the house is that yesterday we had quite a lot of people in the house which is unusual. Can anyone recommend something to calm them down.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*afraid not, specialy as they havent been neutered yet,
If any one has kittens from me they have to be neutered or spayed before the age of 7 months, 
This normaly would stop any fighting specialy amongst the boys as they will now at 10 months want to start looking for a mate and they will be territorial even may start spraying every where 
so the sooner you get them to the vets the better, *


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

neutering is the answer (and hope the habit isn't too ingrained to change) they are mature now and are fighting over territory and the right to shag, they may scent mark too. Once they are neutered it should settle, but it will take a while for the hormones to get out of their systems (up to 6 months, but more likely 2). Until then install a feliway diffuser and put bachs rescue remedy in their water.


----------



## hawkman (May 10, 2009)

We are getting them neutered this week. the fighting only started yesterday, apart from the odd spat they have got on really well and even cried when they have been seperated.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Adolescent boys can get a bit full of themselves, rather like their human equivalents. I very much doubt if it has gone on long enough to be a permanent problem.

Liz


----------



## Danny21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, it's a good thing that they're cool right now. Hope they'll stay like that for a long while.


----------



## hawkman (May 10, 2009)

Should I try and get them together in a room as hey seem to be apart at the moment, and when they do see each other they hiss and growl.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

have you tried spraying abit cat nip to help take there minds of fighting, i wouldnt say put them in a room just make sure they have plenty places to hide if they want to, also make sure they have access to a tray where they wont have to pass one another


----------



## hawkman (May 10, 2009)

we are getting them neutered tomorrow, how long will it take to see them calm down.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it can take from 2-6 months but id say 2 month as its only just started. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to agree they need to be neutered. I have three boys two moggies 1 year old one raggie 6 months, all neutered, no problems. They wrestle with each other in play no hissing, growling or fur loss. Mine are all indoor cats too.

I would keep them separated when unsupervised.

You can also get a plug in Felliway (not sure of the spelling) but that will be a waste of money without the cats being neutered.

Good luck


----------

